# Counter mit dem kleinen Bildchen



## suntrop (22. August 2002)

Bestimmt habt ihr auch schon diesen Counter von
... gesehen.
Bei dem die Webmaster dieses kleine Bildchen auf ihre Seite
einbinden können. Auf dem Bildchen(ca.15x15px groß)
sieht man glaub´ich zwei farbige austeigende Linien in einem
Koordinatennetz(oder so).
Wenn man dann auf das Bildchen klickt kommt man zu der Site-Statistik.
Die Website ist glaub ich in orange gehalten.


Nun ja mein problem ist:


Wie heißt die Website?
Ich habe schon wie blöd im Internet gesucht, habe aber nicht einmal das Bildchen gefunden.

Und außer dem farblichen aussehen weiß ich nichts mehr über die 
Seite.


Sachdienliche Hinweiße bitte hier posten.



Danke für den Link oder Namen der Website!





- suntrop -


----------



## Loomis (22. August 2002)

das wird dann wohl NETSTAT sein


----------



## suntrop (23. August 2002)

NEEE!


Die Website ist aber auch nicht orange.
Und das kleine Bildchen habe ich dort auch nicht gesichtet.


----------



## Loomis (25. August 2002)

wenn du hier ganz runter scrollst siehst du das bildchen (ist überigens 18mal18). wenn du draufklickst kommste auf ne orangene website


----------



## suntrop (25. August 2002)

Ohh.

Habe ich gar nicht gesehen.



Danke das ist die Seite.




- suntrop -


----------

